# I'm fancy, look at me. (INTJ, 5w4)



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

This is my first forum profile ever. It's a whole new world and I am frightened. Not to mention the fact that I'm nearly illiterate when it comes to MBTI things. But hey, I do like to learn.

I promise I'm friendly enough to at least read anything you say to me. :tongue:

(I'll be reading other intro threads to see what people usually say, so I might add more to this or something idk)

*Somehow I forgot to put in that I'm a Generous Creator (PersonalDNA). c: I had _very_ high empathy/aesthetic scores, which I consider to be positive qualities. Also my extroversion score was 8. So.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Nickelbottom and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Nickelbottom. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Welcome INTJ! I hope you enjoy your ride!roud:


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Welcome, fancy INTJ! I hope you teach us all how to be as fancy as you! :tongue:


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, NicelBottom.

Your subject line reminds me of the Seinfeld episode with the man's fur coat.

INFP, here. Welcome.


----------



## INFJElisabet (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome! My favorite type is INTJs, you guys are just too adorable and weird... and always find me odd for stating this.

Hope you´ll like it here


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll try my best.


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm flattered; that so happens to be one of my favorite compliments. Thanks much!


*cough* I replied to the thread, instead of the comments, didn't I? This is embarrassing.


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

InterrogativeLlamas said:


> Welcome, fancy INTJ! I hope you teach us all how to be as fancy as you! :tongue:


I'll try my best, though my facade seems to be rapidly deteriorating.


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

INFJElisabet said:


> Welcome! My favorite type is INTJs, you guys are just too adorable and weird... and always find me odd for stating this.


I'm flattered; that so happens to be two of my favorite compliments. Thanks much!


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome, fellow INTJ roud: PerC is a great place to further learn the intricacies of typing.

And that signature.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome fancy looking INTJ 5w4
I'm an awkward ENFP 4w3


----------



## Totally Baked (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Fancy INTJ!
I'm Weird INFJ 9w8

I'm also a newbie and enjoying myself quite a bit here.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you'll have fun!


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

Chrnos said:


> And that signature.


Is it an insult to me, or to the universe, eh? ((The answer is me) I am the answer))

Anyways, thanks much!


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

@Totally Baked, weird is good! It makes for interesting conversations. Also I would like to say that your avatar is disturbing and I love it. <3


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

@Bear987, your signature is my life motto. Thank you for the welcome. c:


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Heya INTJ, welcome to the cafe! Prepare to be addicted xD


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

Greetings, @AddictiveMuse (awkward ENFP 4w3). I have seen a few storms and I can recognize the fact that I've become a better person because of them. Thank you for reminding me.

I hope you're having an excellent day. <3


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Nickelbottom said:


> Greetings, @AddictiveMuse (awkward ENFP 4w3). I have seen a few storms and I can recognize the fact that I've become a better person because of them. Thank you for reminding me.
> 
> I hope you're having an excellent day. <3


thanks man
it's been ok, my family is incredibly dysfunctional, but i just stay out of their way 
i came up with that strength thing in an english class
thought it sounded cool and was very true
anyway how's your day been @Nickelbottom?


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

@Superfluous, *Insert 'I feel it' meme here*

I can certainly see myself checking up on things here regularly. Also hello and thank you! :tongue:


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

@AddictiveMuse I was assuming it was a quote from a well-known author; mucho beaucoup kudos to you. 

I'm familiar with hiding away from the family to avoid conflict. I'm very sorry.

My day was 50% sleep, 50% catching a single legendary pokemon. So it was good. lol Sorry to say it, but I got on here expecting 0 new comments... I need to sleep for the remaining 5 hours before I'm woken up to watch my baby brother. :/

Thanks again; goodnight.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Nickelbottom said:


> @AddictiveMuse I was assuming it was a quote from a well-known author; mucho beaucoup kudos to you.
> 
> I'm familiar with hiding away from the family to avoid conflict. I'm very sorry.
> 
> ...


try hatching a shiny
it's fucking painful
goodnight


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Nickelbottom said:


> _Bear987_, your signature is my life motto. Thank you for the welcome. c:


Don't mention it! @zazara provided me with that signature by the way. She'll be happy to know her feelings resonate with others. :happy:


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome! :happy: Hope you like it here Mr. Fancy ~ 
The PersonalDNA thing is really interesting. I'm a Benevolent Artist. roud:



Nickelbottom said:


> your signature is my life motto.


Wow, your presence made me cooler even when I wasn't even here. :shocked: Nice to know we share the same life motto! 
@Bear987 I'm super happy. :kitteh:


----------



## Hoboing (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello Nickelbottom! :kitteh:


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

@Hoboing Hey there! I hope you're doing well.


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

@zazara, I'm most certainly enjoying myself here.  Our DNA types sound fairly similar. Also, . . . . . is lovely. Very nice selection of music.


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

AddictiveMuse said:


> try hatching a shiny


I believe you! Though, to be honest, I'd force myself to be patient with hatching a shiny if I was lucky enough to get one.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Nickelbottom said:


> @zazara, I'm most certainly enjoying myself here.  Our DNA types sound fairly similar. Also, . . . . . is lovely. Very nice selection of music.


That's good!

Oh thanks for checking it out ~ I was thinking of putting some more music but then I thought.. no one's going to stay that long so why bother? :tongue:


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

@zazara, is it weird that I leave tabs open in the background, simply to listen to the music on peoples' blogs sometimes? There's a lot of variety in playlists around tumblr.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Nickelbottom said:


> @zazara, is it weird that I leave tabs open in the background, simply to listen to the music on peoples' blogs sometimes? There's a lot of variety in playlists around tumblr.


No, it's not weird at all! I do that at times. I haven't changed the music on mine in.. well, I never have. I think it's more a matter of laziness than anything. I could tell you some of the stuff I listen to if you're interested, but I'm probably not going to change the blog music anytime soon hah.


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

zazara said:


> I could tell you some of the stuff I listen to if you're interested


I am very interested! 

I never learned how to put a playlist on my blog (I could teach myself via google if I needed to etc.), so I just made a link to music I've reblogged and junk. lol :/


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Nickelbottom said:


> I am very interested!
> 
> I never learned how to put a playlist on my blog (I could teach myself via google if I needed to etc.), so I just made a link to music I've reblogged and junk. lol :/


Sure, I can send you a message with a list if you want. Though I'll be expecting another list in return! roud:

What's your blog? I want to see ~

Oh and the playlist thing is easy! Well.. I took a web design class so it's easy for me.. but I'd think it's easy for anyone to figure out.


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

@zazara, I'm apileofbluestuff. I followed/reblogged some food from you. 

I can match your list with one of my own, if you truly want to send me one. Maybe we'll introduce each other to new stuff.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

@Nickelbottom

Hi there. Welcome to PerC. Don't let the INTJness get to your head.


----------



## Nickelbottom (Feb 14, 2014)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Don't let the INTJness get to your head.


Are you warning me not to become conceited and push everyone away with smart-ass comments, due to being likened to a super intelligent and elite category? If so, I shall take that advice gratefully.

Also those MBTI descriptions are indeed quite humorous. My response to building a fence would definitely be just as bitchy.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Nickelbottom said:


> Are you warning me not to become conceited and push everyone away with smart-ass comments, due to being likened to a super intelligent and elite category? If so, I shall take that advice gratefully.
> 
> Also those MBTI descriptions are indeed quite humorous. My response to building a fence would definitely be just as bitchy.


Exactly. lol.


----------

